# Is it safe to buy seeds online?



## JefferyConner (Feb 3, 2012)

Usually i have either never heard of, or ever had a chance to smoke some of the strains of weed people talking about growing on this forum. Is it safe to try to buy some of these popular strains of seeds online????


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 3, 2012)

Everybodys doing it.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

sure is..I have ordered from everyondoesit, the attitude seed bank, and .nl.com


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2012)

So I am a seed hoarder. I have more than 200 different strains. All bought on line, lol. Its all about who has the deepest pockets


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow umbra some day they may put you on A&E for your hoarding:laugh:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 4, 2012)

umbra said:
			
		

> So I am a seed hoarder. I have more than 200 different strains. All bought on line, lol. Its all about who has the deepest pockets


 
im getting up there 

just put in another order today, racked up a bunch of freebies and added 10 more strains to the collection, dispatched in like 3 hours, got to love Attitude


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 4, 2012)

Just make sure you buy from a reputable company.  Lots of scams out there.  There is a list of seed banks on this site.  Good luck JC.


----------



## Locked (Feb 4, 2012)

Over a dozen orders for me with no problems....I use the Tude, Sowamazingseeds, Nirvana, Hemp Depot, single seed centre...etc


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2012)

No It Not Safe!! It cause a overwhelming desires to order more seeds. So many that you'll never get them all grown. You look at your collection trying to figure out what to grow next. Then order something esle and by the time you get them you have decided on something else to grow this round.

I'm a seed hoarder but I can change if I have to I guess.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> No It Not Safe!! It cause a overwhelming desires to order more seeds. So many that you'll never get them all grown. You look at your collection trying to figure out what to grow next. Then order something esle and by the time you get them you have decided on something else to grow this round.
> 
> I'm a seed hoarder but I can change if I have to I guess.



:rofl:

Ozzy, you can't teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Feb 5, 2012)

So you can place orders for "souvenirs" with official information with a place like attitude and you never had any problems with privacy?


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, it's all pretty secure.  Same as any other company, they keep you as anonymous as they can, its only good for business.  I've read that it is best to get a P.O. Box, but I just had mine shipped to my house.  If they catch them at customs, they send you a nice letter letting you know.  I don't think they catch them that often though.   Also read that you should use one of those prepaid credit cards.  Stay safe.    P.S.  Just wondering if your a friend of mine, the Saint that ain't, knew him a while ago.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been ordering seeds online for many many years with absolutely no incident.  I have them sent to my home and pay with my debit card.  Ordering seeds is probably the safest part of growing.  Just make sure you order from a reputable seed bank.  There are some shysters out there.


----------



## Lobstah (Feb 5, 2012)

just ordered from attitude two weeks ago ,  no problem at all ship 5 days to east coast...  i will be ordering many more times....  good luck


----------

